# Cómo saber el género de una palabra en alemán?



## boadicea7

Existe alguna manera de saber cuál es el género de un sustantivo en alemán?
O solo sprendiendo todas las palabras de memoria¿


----------



## litelchau

Hay ciertas reglas que pueden ayudarte, sobre todo cuanto hay terminaciones concretas (-schaft, -heit, -keit, -ung, por ejemplo, son siempre femeninas). Pero en muchos casos solo mvale la memoria y la práctica.

Aquí tienes unos enlaces:
http://www.aulafacil.com/Aleman3/Lecciones/Lecc26.htm
http://www.mailxmail.com/curso-aleman/gramatica-nombres-comunes-mayusculas
http://tutti-c611.uibk.ac.at/hispan... alemana/Género gramatical de sustantivos.htm


----------



## larmaint

*¡Hilos unidos! *

¡Hola!

¿Hay alguna forma de saber o deducir el género de las palabras en alemán? ¿Alguien me puede dar algún truco, si es que lo hay?

¡Gracias por adelantado!


----------



## Sowka

Hola larmaint 

Desafortunadamente no hay una regla general. Hay que aprender todos los sustantivos con sus artículos en nominativo singular ("der Tisch" (masc.), "die Tanne" (fem.), "der Baum" (masc.), "das Reh" (neutr.)...). 

Algunas cosas son claras, como por ejemplo "todos los sustantivos que terminan en -_keit _o -_heit _son femeninos" (_die Heiterkeit, die Sauberkeit, die Sicherheit_). Esta página http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Alemán/Gramática/Sustantivos es.wikibooks.org/wiki/alemán/gramática/Sustantivos presenta los principios generales.


----------



## jordi picarol

larmaint said:


> *¡Hilos unidos! *
> 
> ¡Hola!
> 
> ¿Hay alguna forma de saber o deducir el género de las palabras en alemán? ¿Alguien me puede dar algún truco, si es que lo hay?
> 
> ¡Gracias por adelantado!


----Algunos trucos que ayudan: "El tenedor, la cuchara, la luna y el sol; al revés que en español".


----------



## gvergara

Unas pocas reglas que yo he deducido (y que por cierto pueden no ser tan precisas).

Los idiomas son neutros (das Spanisch, das Deutsch, etc)
Las palabras terminadas en _chen (e general son diminutivos como das Häuschen, das Männchen, das Mädchen, etc)
Las palabras terminadas en _lein son neutras (das Fräulein, das Männlein, etc)
Los verbos nominalizados (sustantivados) (das Essen, das Spielen, etc)
Las palabras terminadas en _keit, _heit, _schaft, _ung (die Geschwindigkeit, die Faulheit, die Freundschaft, die Übung, por ejemplo) son femeninas.

Estas reglas permiten predecir el género de un escalofriante 0.0034% de los sustantivos alemanes. La única receta es aprender cada palabra con su género  Suerte

G.


----------



## Blixa

y yo agregaria que no solo debes aprender el genero de los sustantivos sino tambien el plural de los mismos (si es que existe)


----------



## gvergara

Exacto, aunque para los plurales hay más reglas útiles que para la formación de los plurales. Pero ése es otro cuento  Saludos

G.


----------



## Blixa

gvergara said:


> Exacto, aunque para los plurales hay más reglas útiles que para la formación de los plurales. Pero ése es otro cuento  Saludos
> 
> G.



Mhh... eso de las reglas es algo con lo que hay que tener mucho cuidado, aunque la "regla" infalible es siempre la misma en cualquier idioma: utiliza muchooo las palabras y aprendelas. Übung macht den Meister


----------



## gvergara

Bueno, digamos que la formación del plural de un sustantivo es bastante más predecible que el género de un sustantivo, al menos con un tiempo de práctica del alemán. Efectivamente no es bueno hablar de reglas en una lengua como el alemán... Suerte


----------



## Sowka

Efectivamente, este tema es demasiado ancho para nuestros foros. Por eso, voy a cerrar el hilo. ¡Gracias por vuestros aportes!


----------

